# Wescodyne,- Reptile De-Wormer?



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 8, 2011)

Years ago I bought water moccasin's and western diamondback rattlesnakes by the pound for venom extraction.When they came in they were put in large cans with a solution of wescodyne and water to de-worm them, (you would not believe what can come out of a snake).It worked fast and never lost a snake using this process to de-worm.Anyway what got me thinking about this is the 3 legged RES that I have,the low weight could be caused by internal parasites,and not just unable to catch food.Has anyone ever heard of this method before being used on a water turtle or any reptile before.I know it's old school but sometimes old is better. Len--------Oh the WM were 50 cents a pound and Westerns were $1.25 a pound


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Len:

I always thought that Westcodyne was used to disinfect, never heard of it being used to de-worm. Interesting.

You can just buy some Panacur horse de-worming paste and administer that to your turtle. Its a known turtle de-wormer.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 9, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Len:
> 
> I always thought the Westcodyne was used to disinfect, never heard of it being used to de-worm. Interesting.
> 
> You can just buy some Panacur horse de-worming paste and administer that to your turtle. Its a known turtle de-wormer.


I',m not going to de-worm yet, it was just a thought that parasites could be the reason for low weight.A doctor at NIH suggested the wescodyne treatment, this took place in 1969-70 when very few people knew anything about captive reptile care.I haven't used it since, pretty much forgot about it until yesterday.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jun 14, 2011)

??Len?? said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Len:
> ...



Asked my favorite vet about it yesterday...he thought it'd work fine, that he's read about it being used for quite a few aquatic reptiles with excellent results.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

No experience with it.


----------

